# Logitech Squeezebox Touch: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Logitech Squeezebox™ Touch*​
A network music player with a 4,3" (11 cm) color touch screen that lets you discover a world of music in any room of your house.


















*Technical Specifications*

*Audio formats*


MP3, FLAC, WAV, AIFF, WMA, Ogg Vorbis, HE-AACv2, HD-AAC, Apple Lossless 
WMA Lossless, APE, MPC and WavPack supported through transcoding 
Some formats may require additional software installation (e.g. QuickTime), depending on platform

*Internet radio*

Support for MP3, Ogg Vorbis, HE-AACv2 and WMA formatted Internet Radio streams

*Wireless interface*


True 802.11g wireless networking 
Support for 802.11b and 802.11g routers and access points 
Throughput up to 54 Mbps, high speed PCI interface to radio module 
One-touch setup (with compatible WPS-supporting routers) 
Supports WPA Personal, WPA-2AES, and 64/128-bit WEP encryption

*Ethernet interface*

Shielded CAT5 RJ-45 connector 
Connects to any 100 Mbps or 10 Mbps network (with Auto MDX)

*General*


USB host connector for accessing music and photos via USB drive or USB key 
SD card slot for music and photos 
Supports sampling rates up to 24 bit / 96 kHz 
Stereo analog (RCA), digital optical, and digital coax output 
4,3" (11 cm) 24-bit color LCD with capacitive touch screen 
Ambient light sensor to adjust display brightness according to environment 
Infrared proximity sensor to detect presence and wake from sleep mode

*Squeezebox Touch* 

*Manual *

 *Squeezebox server Software Download*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Logitech Squeezebox Touch*

I picked one of these up the other day after another members recommendation and am absolutely smitten by this unit that works flawslessly, it streams all my ripped CD's and downloads which I own and plays all of them without a hitch, even the studio master copies 24bit/96khz which sound glorious through my Arcam.

It even gives you access to a multitude of Internet Radio and other software applications to download which is featured on the Logitech website, with the sound quality being so good when listening to studio mastered copies it really makes me think is Redbook CD dying because if this is what is on offer for under $300 then you seriously need to consider one and certainly gets the thumbs up from me :T


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Picked up a year or two ago..old school one...:crying: This one looks sa-weet! I love mine and use it everyday all the way up till the day i moved to italy....I use Pandora mostly and...well, Pandora is not allowed over here...dang. I can use it with all my rip'd music and it does well.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

A winner of a product. My extended comments here: http://www.stereophile.com/content/logitech-squeezebox-touch-network-music-player


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Tufelhundin said:


> Picked up a year or two ago..old school one...:crying: This one looks sa-weet! I love mine and use it everyday all the way up till the day i moved to italy....I use Pandora mostly and...well, Pandora is not allowed over here...dang. I can use it with all my rip'd music and it does well.





Kal Rubinson said:


> A winner of a product. My extended comments here: http://www.stereophile.com/content/logitech-squeezebox-touch-network-music-player


Yes it surely is a great product and have been downloading/purchasing Hi Res Studio Mastered albums to listen to since I got it, even normal mp3's do not sound that bad but have not really had it off since I got it :yikes:

http://www.linnrecords.com/index.aspx

http://www.naimlabel.com/index.aspx


----------



## Docks (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been eyeing one of these for quite some time. I MIGHT pull the trigger, the ability to play flac is a great feature!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Docks said:


> I've been eyeing one of these for quite some time. I MIGHT pull the trigger, the ability to play flac is a great feature!


It really is an excellent piece of equipment and so simple to use, and when connected via SPDIF it sounds superb through my Arcam.

It really does do what it says on the tin, and plays an important part of my daily listening habits and with so much choice, it really deserves the :T


----------



## Leon_Tyler (May 2, 2011)

I NEED one of these. While wax is absolutely my favorite listen (on my $100 ML-1Cs!), if it's as good as all you and the reviews say I'll have to snap one up soon.

One question:
Can it access your network remotely? AKA, can I play files on my HD at home while I'm at work?

Thanks!
-TC


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Leon_Tyler said:


> One question:
> Can it access your network remotely? AKA, can I play files on my HD at home while I'm at work?


I am not sure what you are asking. The SBT can play files from your HD at home (while you are at work) but it cannot be controlled from work.


----------



## Ziontrain (Feb 23, 2011)

There are ways to get remote playback with the Squeezeserver, but this has to do with the server itself and not the Touch hardware. For example with ipeng on an iphone you can remotely access your music that is sitting on your Squeezebox server at home - Google the following term: "coolios-guide-to-remote-playback"

Of course that is only one of many such services. You can do the same with Zumocast freeware or the Amazon music locker, Google music beta etc.


----------



## mjennens (May 3, 2011)

I've been thinking about one of these but there are a couple of questions I have about it. First, can I hook up an external hard drive to it? I have a 1TB HDD hooked up to a PS3 that I run to my stereo now. I don't like to use the PS3 for my music server, although that's what I bought it for, because it ties up the TV and the PS3. I was thinking about hooking my HDD to the Squeezebox if possible. Otherwise, I can hook it to my older desktop, but not sure if the Squeezebox will pick it up if it's on my desktop. I know I could run the HDD from the laptop I use as my main computer, but I'd like to avoid being tethered to the HDD.
Second, I run vintage equipment, so RCA jacks are the only way I can go. Will this create an issue?
Oh, one more question. Is the display readable from about 12 feet away?
Any ideas?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

mjennens said:


> I've been thinking about one of these but there are a couple of questions I have about it. First, can I hook up an external hard drive to it? I have a 1TB HDD hooked up to a PS3 that I run to my stereo now. I don't like to use the PS3 for my music server, although that's what I bought it for, because it ties up the TV and the PS3. I was thinking about hooking my HDD to the Squeezebox if possible.


You can but I do not recommend it. The TinySBS in the SBT will probably not be able to handle such a large list and, even if it does, access will be tedious.



> Otherwise, I can hook it to my older desktop, but not sure if the Squeezebox will pick it up if it's on my desktop.


Dunno but, if there's an Ethernet link, it should.



> Second, I run vintage equipment, so RCA jacks are the only way I can go. Will this create an issue?


No.



> Oh, one more question. Is the display readable from about 12 feet away?


I cannot but I can recognize some of the album covers.

My report is here: http://forum.stereophile.com/mediaservers/logitech_squeezebox_touch_network_music_player/index.html


----------



## kstich (Jul 24, 2008)

I have been considering the Squeezebox touch for some time now, specifically for use with an external hard drive connected to the USB port. I haven't picked one up yet because I have heard mixed reviews about this kind of use. My music collection isn't that big, and I would not have more than a 250 GB drive connected to it (I could live with 160 GB too). My music is ripped to FLAC. Any thoughts on using the Squeezebox with an external drive? 

Using a computer with the Squeezebox is not going to be considered as I am looking for a low power solution. 

Also, how long has the Squeezebox been out for now? Has anyone heard of plans for an upgrade?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

This will work if you (1) have external power for the drive (the power from the SBT USB is limited) and (2) you have a lot of patience (the reading/cataloging of such a relatively large drive will take some time).


----------



## kstich (Jul 24, 2008)

How often does it index? Is it on connection or does it reindex on any power cycle or wake-up state too?


----------

